# Scabby skin on dog's belly, fur loss, spreading



## pdgannon11 (Dec 3, 2012)

Anyone know what this may be? As you see in the pics, there's the black scabs at the fur_line, that gradually recede, exposing what seems to be healthy skin, less the fur. 

Except now it has spread beyond what would typically be "belly" and it is now causing fur loss at the forelegs.

The black scabs can be patchy or run for several inches at the furline. It scratches and/or flakes off easily and always exposes slightly pink but otherwise healthy appearing skin.

The Shellie is 13 years old and it otherwise healthy and normal. The only meds are monthly heart worm and flea and tic oral. 

The loose scabby stuff has been present before in prior years but never to this extent.

Thanks


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like an infection. Have you seen a vet?


----------

